

Facebook is better than sex - OJKoukaz
http://gizmodo.com/5852148/facebook-is-better-than-sex

======
foannfeai
"There's just one small caveat: it might destroy our entire species."

:) No, but I think focus on the internet and electronic trading probably had a
hand in the downfall of the economy. Look at how volatile the market has been
since the 1990s. At some point we should all really evaluate whether we've
gone too far. But technology is advancing our species also. We may be able to
cure newly found diseases with the press of a button someday.

